# what do use to dust/clean wood furniture??



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

what I mean is: is there a healthy/natural replacement for pledge/endust type of chemicals??


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

You can use just a damp cloth if you want to just wipe off the dust. If you want to polish the wood here's a recipe I found online.

Quote:

Grab a lemon out of your fridge and squeeze the juice out of it. If you don't happen to have a lemon, then grab a container of lemon juice and pour out about four tablespoons into a small spray bottle. Mix the lemon juice with three tablespoons water and two teaspoons olive oil. Put the sprayer in the bottle and shake well.


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

there are tons of natural/non-toxic furniture polish products available. the only one i've purchased is method (got it at target) which i loved, so i never tried anything else. however, most of the time i just spray & wipe with my all-purpose surface cleaner (which is vinegar, dishsoap, water and eo). the oily stuff is for polishing, not dusting.

on my wood floors, i normally use a steam mop but occasionally use murphy's oil soap, and i'm guessing there's a similar product for furniture.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I find that a microfiber cloth works really well to attract dust. I don't use fabric softeners to wash them (it reduces their effectiveness) so they're often slightly staticky anyway which helps. If there's something sticky or dirt other than dust then I'd use it damp and then dry with a clean one.

I use microfiber cloths to clean lots of things!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I got tired of wrestling with my broken spray bottle, so I bought a bottle of Method furniture cleaner, which is non-toxic enough for my liking. I also use Murphy's oil soap for wood that's really dirty. When I made my own, I mixed olive oil, lemon juice, and essential oil of lemon or orange.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

I use Guardsman dust cloths. My mom and my grandma used them too, and I've just kept with them. You can reuse them for a long time and they pick up all the dust.


----------

